# My driver rating is 4.72 Is that bad??



## RonL (Sep 16, 2014)

I just got a text from Uber stating that my rating is "within the bottom 10% of all partners". 
"We wanted to offer you some optional training to help you improve." "If your rating does not improve within the next 20 rides, you are in jeopardy of deactivation."

Folks, I'm here to tell you I have never had a bad ride. All of my trips (over 500) have been professional with
no problems. My car is spotless almost showroom quality. My driver app say I'm at 4.72. Is this just a scare tactic? Anybody else have this happen?


RonL Nashville


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

You are in trouble.

Bottom 10% get deactivated.

You should be at 4.85 if all is going well.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

I've been at 4.85 for an eternity, despite my weekly summary from this past Monday now mysteriously saying my overall rating is a 5.0. -_-


----------



## the sandman (Dec 3, 2014)

Quit driving drunks


----------



## taarbo (Nov 29, 2014)

I thought you only got deactivated for 4.6 and below?


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

You're doing better than I am.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Your local Uber children are clearly not that sharp.

After looking at my weekly ratings it seems that I either get 5Stars or 1/2Stars from an idiot.

There seems to be no in between.

I have been 4.72 for nearly a year.


Most drivers i know that work into the early hours are around 4.6/4.7 

The drivers that only do days seem to be 4.7/4.8

Make of that what you will.


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

UberOne said:


> I've been at 4.85 for an eternity, despite my weekly summary from this past Monday now mysteriously saying my overall rating is a 5.0. -_-


I got the same exact thing in my weekly summary, the funny thing is that if I log-in to the driver dashbroad on my iPad it's says 4.84, then I log-in on my iphone at the same time and that says 4.85, and my drive app says 4.86, and the customer/rider app says 4.9 (rounding off I guess) but like you this Monday summary says overall is 5.0. Hmmm, I guess Uber software techs really got a mess going on, and what with all these updates, they got one almost every other week. @RonL, we are in LA so I'm not sure if your area is having software issues like we are, but you should look in to it.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

Interesting! I also made the same discovery just now since I decided to use my macbook air (shameless plug) for once instead of checking my phone. On the mobile browser, it's been indicating 4.85 for forever. Now that I've logged onto the laptop browser and went through the entire login, it shows 4.87. The driver app still shows 4.85.


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

RonL said:


> I just got a text from Uber stating that my rating is "within the bottom 10% of all partners".
> "We wanted to offer you some optional training to help you improve." "If your rating does not improve within the next 20 rides, you are in jeopardy of deactivation."
> 
> Folks, I'm here to tell you I have never had a bad ride. All of my trips (over 500) have been professional with
> ...


Partner app ratings have appeared frozen for most for a while. Log into your dashboard from a computer and see what that says.
4.72 is fine, but what does your dash say?


----------



## RonL (Sep 16, 2014)

Turns out Uber was warning me about my "acceptance" rating. I haven't been accepting calls 
that are 18 min away.


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

RonL said:


> Turns out Uber was warning me about my "acceptance" rating. I haven't been accepting calls
> that are 18 min away.


and you shouldn't...
Check your current licensing agreement.
Per the current agreement, Uber can not take action against you for not accepting calls.
If you accept and cancel, that is another story.

I suggest saving the message via screenshot. Hold onto it in case anything else happens down the road.
I just do not see the point in pointing this out to them. It may just cause them to look for another reason to take action if they do not like your tone.
If you were to actually be deactivated for acceptance rating, that would be against the agreement you have with Uber.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

the sandman said:


> Quit driving drunks


TRUTH !!!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

RonL said:


> Turns out Uber was warning me about my "acceptance" rating. I haven't been accepting calls
> that are 18 min away.


so its not about your 4.72? because i cant believe that is the bottom 10%
that means 90% are like 4.75 or better? really?


----------

